# Seriously tempted



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm really tempted to get George shaved! His coat has driven me crazy since the moment I met him, lol. He doesn't have a double coat, so I think it would grow back fine, but am I totally nuts?

Of course, I wouldn't do it for at LEAST another month, as we just got another foot of snow over the last two days. :doh:

Anyway, here's how he looks with one leg shaved (which was done for his surgery, not as an experiment lol).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

What about it bugs you?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm... not entirely sure to be honest. I guess just the fact that it's so long and gets everywhere, though of course I realize that shaving isn't going to stop him from shedding by any means. I also love the velvety feel of a shaved coat.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think he'd look silly shaved, poor guy. I'd also worry about sunburn.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

His coat isn't long at all. And he does not have the type of coat that should be shaved. He needs it for insulation and would look ridiculous shaved.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Shaving it will just have him shed even worse hairs, as now they will be teeny little splinter like hairs. Also keep in mind his leg was shaved for surgery, so MUCH shorter then a groomer would shave a dog.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh I would definitely not want him shaved as short as his leg is!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I dunno. . .I guess the only reason I would think a dog should be shaved is to get mats out. Shaving a shorthaired dog would never cross my mind (well, OK, I use to joke about shaving my Lab. . .man, Labs shed a lot!). Not sure it would do any good, and I'd be worried about sunburn or bug bites.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i'd avoid shaving him, maybe buy a small furminator if you want to stop shedding. shaving him can irritate his skin and damage his coat. also it helps protect him from elements. i'd def not shave him also some groomers unless you do it yourself won't even shave that type of dog. also he'll totally have to reregulate his body temp since his coat keeps it regulated. Also like you said it wouldn't stop the shedding, it can cause him to shed more or also cause buildup of the coat since it'll be so tiny.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

amberly said:


> i'd avoid shaving him, maybe buy a small furminator if you want to stop shedding. shaving him can irritate his skin and damage his coat. also it helps protect him from elements. i'd def not shave him also some groomers unless you do it yourself won't even shave that type of dog. also he'll totally have to reregulate his body temp since his coat keeps it regulated. Also like you said it wouldn't stop the shedding, it can cause him to shed more or also cause buildup of the coat since it'll be so tiny.


Exactly. There are also a LOT of good deshedding shampoos/conditioners out there that really get the excess coat out. Everytime I have to shave a short haired dog I get irritated (not just from the little prickly hairs that get stuck to me from head to toe, either!) I've seen a LOT of dogs' coats get completely wrecked from shaving, and either you deal with dull, brittle hair and constant shedding or keep the dog shaved for life. 
(BTW, I hope Georges leg is healing well!)


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm getting a bit of a look at things now that he got shaved for the surgery.. the leg has been growing back really nicely, but the spot above his tail is still very naked looking.

The furminator doesn't work on him, for whatever reason. Bathing helps, but that's only done once a month or so.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you want to shave him, then that is your decision. He is an inside dog I assume? In which case he does NOT need his coat for insulation..and a little common sense avoids sunburn, however if he is shaved with a 10 blade or 7F its a non-issue because its not going to expose his skin. If he's a house pet, and you have common sense, shaving him is not going to do any harm. And yes, he will still shed, tiny hairs that you will never see, and that won't be stuck all over you and your house. If you decide you dont like it, its hair, and it will grow back.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

oh yes and oil summplents like coconut oil work wonders on some dogs as well with making the coat very shiny and soft. i've seen dogs flaky coats totally turn around within a month with coconut oil.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure you can find a way to remedy the problem you're having, I just can't imagine George being shaved, really.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have a zoom groom? The furm doesn't work like you said on all coats, but the zoom groom generally does, and you can use it while they are wet or dry and most dogs injoy the massage of it. it'll def help w the shedding or to just use in the tub. my pit bull loves it and its the only brush that works on him and with him his hair is so thin i can only use it while hes in the tub soaped up.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

ha ha i love your quote! *If your dog is FAT, you're not getting enough exercise*


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I brush him almost weekly with the zoom groom.


----------

